# How do I get into my modem?



## David999999 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm trying to get inside to change a setting so I can effectively play my Ps3 online. 



I know the usual way, of typing your IP address into your browser bar but there's a problem there. Everyone says your IP address should always start with "192.168" and then go on, but mine is 97.92. 214.165 and every time I type it in, Firefox or IE, it just says it can't load the page. 



My modem comes from Charter if that helps. I'm just so tired of being stopped at this part when trying to set it cuz I can't do it. 



So, can anyone help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you could share the exact make/model of the modem. Also, please do this with the connection to the Internet active.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## David999999 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, here's the report:





Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\charles>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DAVID-COMP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-2C-06-C2-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 97.92.214.165
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 97.92.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.37.12
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.217.0.5
24.217.201.67
68.113.206.10
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 05, 2010 1:35:01 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 05, 2010 9:35:01 AM



And I don't know much about my modem except it came from Charter. I think I used to know it though, I have a not well known one I think. Is there a way I could check what brand it is?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have a plain modem which has no firewall or port forwarding issues. There is no "get inside" requirement for this modem to use the PS3.

You do realize that you can only connect one device to a typical cable modem, so to connect more than one device, you need a broadband router in front of that modem.


----------



## David999999 (Nov 29, 2009)

"You have a plain modem which has no firewall or port forwarding issues. There is no "get inside" requirement for this modem to use the PS3."



Yeah, I know there's no get inside requirement, I've been using this same modem for something like two years to play games online on my Ps2/3. But lately it's been kicking me after ten minutes and people say you need to get inside your modem, and change something to fix the constant kicking. I'm not a total noob to online gaming. 





"You do realize that you can only connect one device to a typical cable modem, so to connect more than one device, you need a broadband router in front of that modem."



Thanks man, you just fixed my problem. I checked my modem and realized I had my digital picture frame still hooked into it. It wasn't connected to the actual frame, but I disconnected it and played online for over 10 hours without being kicked.



Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go. :smile:


----------

